# multimedia/gpac-libgpac compiler error



## volodymyr (Jul 27, 2010)

```
%portupgrade gpac-libgpac-0.4.4,1
--->  Upgrading 'gpac-libgpac-0.4.4,1' to 'gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1' (multimedia/gpac-libgpac)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac'
===>  Cleaning for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
===>  Extracting for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gpac-0.4.5.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gpac-0.4.5.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
/bin/chmod +x /usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac/work/gpac/configure
===>   gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1 depends on shared library: jpeg.11 - found
===>   gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1 depends on shared library: png.6 - found
===>   gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1 depends on shared library: GL.1 - found
===>   gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1 depends on shared library: GLU.1 - found
===>  Configuring for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1


** System Configuration
Install prefix: /usr/local
Source path: /usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac/work/gpac
C compiler: cc
make: gmake
CPU: x86
Big Endian: no

** GPAC 0.4.5 Core Configuration **
debug version: no
GProf enabled: no
Memory tracking enabled: no
read-only version: no
fixed-point version: no
IPV6 Support: no
IsoMedia MovieFragments support: yes
SVG Support disabled: no

** Detected libraries **
zlib: system
OSS Audio: yes
ALSA Audio: no
Jack Audio: no
PulseAudio Audio: no
X11 Shared Memory support: yes (path: /usr/local)
X11 XVideo support: yes
SDL Support: yes
OpenGL support: yes
TinyGL support: no
OpenSSL support: yes
Mozilla XUL/GECKO support: no
Joystick support: no
Renoir enabled: no
XMLPRC Support: no
wxWidgets support: no

** Extra Libraries used **
SpiderMonkey: no
FreeType: no
JPEG: local
OpenJPEG: no
PNG: local
MAD: no
FAAD: no
XVID: no
FFMPEG: no
Xiph OGG: no
A52 (AC3): no



Creating config.mak
Done - type 'make help' for make info, 'make' to build
===>  Building for gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
cc -O3  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-pointer-sign -I/usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-
libgpac/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H  -c -o utils/os_divers.o utils/os_divers.c
cc -O3  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-pointer-sign -I/usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-
libgpac/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H  -c -o utils/os_net.o utils/os_net.c
utils/os_net.c:165: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'mobip_cbk'
utils/os_net.c:169: error: expected ')' before '_mobip_cbk'
utils/os_net.c: In function 'gf_net_mobileip_ctrl':
utils/os_net.c:177: error: 'mobip_cbk' undeclared (first use in this function)
utils/os_net.c:177: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
utils/os_net.c:177: error: for each function it appears in.)
utils/os_net.c: At top level:
utils/os_net.c:447: error: conflicting types for 'gf_sk_connect'
/usr/local/include/gpac/network.h:198: error: previous declaration of 'gf_sk_connect' was here
utils/os_net.c: In function 'gf_sk_connect':
utils/os_net.c:519: warning: passing argument 2 of 'gf_sk_bind' makes integer from pointer without a cast
utils/os_net.c:519: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gf_sk_bind' makes pointer from integer without a cast
utils/os_net.c:519: warning: passing argument 4 of 'gf_sk_bind' makes integer from pointer without a cast
utils/os_net.c:519: error: too many arguments to function 'gf_sk_bind'
utils/os_net.c: At top level:
utils/os_net.c:577: error: conflicting types for 'gf_sk_bind'
/usr/local/include/gpac/network.h:189: error: previous declaration of 'gf_sk_bind' was here
gmake: *** [utils/os_net.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100727-24696-vcpkds-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=gpac-
libgpac-0.4.4,1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.4.4,1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! multimedia/gpac-libgpac (gpac-libgpac-0.4.4,1)        (compiler error)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

Remove the CFLAGS from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## volodymyr (Jul 28, 2010)

```
#cat /etc/make.conf
# added by use.perl 2010-07-24 00:36:13
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```


----------

